# A Guy's Fairy Tale



## RadiomanATL

Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess... Will you marry me?

The Princess said NO!    

And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and dated women half his age and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.


The End


----------



## Samson

What brought this on?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Drinking beer and scotch.


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> Drinking beer and scotch.



Then you should do that more often.


----------



## uscitizen

RadiomanATL said:


> Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess... Will you marry me?
> 
> The Princess said NO!
> 
> And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and dated women half his age and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.
> 
> 
> The End



Most all of us fools just keep looking after the princess says no.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess... Will you marry me?
> 
> The Princess said NO!
> 
> And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and dated women half his age and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.
> 
> 
> The End



And all was right with the world, and all the men lived happily, and the womenfolk did laundry & dishes and kept the men's homes clean.


----------



## Foxfyre

That was a lovely story Radioman, but I prefer this one:

A beautiful princess comes upon a frog in a meadow near her castle.

The frog hops into the princess' lap and says, "My lady, one kiss from you, and I will turn back into the dapper, young prince that I once was, and then, my sweet, we can marry and set-up housekeeping in yon castle with my mother, where you can prepare my meals, clean my clothes, bear my children and forever be happy doing so."

That night, as the princess dines on lightly sauteed frog legs, she chuckles to herself, "I don't freakin' think so."


----------



## Care4all

RadiomanATL said:


> Once upon a time, a Prince asked a beautiful Princess... Will you marry me?
> 
> The Princess said NO!
> 
> And the Prince lived happily ever after and rode motorcycles and went fishing and hunting and played golf and dated women half his age and drank beer and scotch and had tons of money in the bank and left the toilet seat up and farted whenever he wanted.
> 
> 
> The End



no offspring/rugrats in the picture?


----------

